# Model year



## KEV45ACP (Sep 17, 2014)

How can i tell what model year a Snapper two-stage snow thrower is? I am thinking about buying a new 2014 two-stage and i want to make sure it is the new model.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the year is hidden in the serial number of the machine. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## dave5358 (Mar 16, 2015)

KEV45ACP said:


> How can i tell what model year a Snapper two-stage snow thrower is? I am thinking about buying a new 2014 two-stage and i want to make sure it is the new model.


Kev:

Not sure if this will help, but my Snapper I5223 has s/n 75055611 and was built in 1997 (and maybe the 50th week of 1997?)

As for some of the other digits, they probably have a coded meaning as well. The actual build number off the assembly line was probably 5611. Car makers use numbering schemes like that as well.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have never seen, on this forum, a breakdown of Snapper/Simplicity/Briggs&Stratton codes..all manufacturers do it differently..emailing Snapper and asking would be the best bet..

And Kev, FYI, the most current machines are considered 2015 model year.
2014's came out in the Autumn of '13, for the winter of '13/'14.
2015's came out in the Autumn of '14, for the winter of '14/'15.
2016's will come out in the Autumn of '15.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snapper has a section on their webpage FAQ called:

"Not sure what year your Snapper mower or snow blower was made? Snapper shares easy steps to learn the manufacture date and how old your lawn mower is."

sounds great! 
so then we go to the page:

Find Snapper Manufacture Date | What Year Is My Lawn Mower? | Snapper FAQ

Which completely fails to actually answer the question..









Scot


----------



## dave5358 (Mar 16, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> I have never seen, on this forum, a breakdown of Snapper/Simplicity/Briggs&Stratton codes..all manufacturers do it differently..emailing Snapper and asking would be the best bet..


Scott: 

Actually, I did email Snapper (now Briggs) at [email protected]. They responded very quickly - in minutes. Or, go to Snapper's website and look for a 'Contact Us' link.

From the numbers given up above, I was pretty sure it was either 1997 or 2000. On some later models, Snapper actually put a year-decal up near the controls. You would think the lawn garden industry could 'get it together' with a common identification scheme, but who knows?

p.s. Many years ago, Cadillac automobiles had the model year displayed prominently on the dash... in big letters - shaming the owner into buying a new(er) model ;-)


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I personally would not buy a new Snapper there not really snapper (there Briggs & Stratton) using Snappers name and compared to the real snappers made from 2004 and before they are very low grade machine's. If you go Snapper you want to get a 2004 or before a series 6 or prior. I have a 2002 Snapper 8246 with an 8 hp Tecumseh snow king and it is the bet machine I have ever used. Good luck on your snapper hunt. It will be series 6 and back 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 and 0. They were made from the late 70's to 2004 the series 5 and 6 are the most modern and best IMO, but the new ones now are not really Snapper unfortunately.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

FearlessFront said:


> I personally would not buy a new Snapper there not really snapper (there Briggs & Stratton) using Snappers name and compared to the real snappers made from 2004 and before they are very low grade machine's. If you go Snapper you want to get a 2004 or before a series 6 or prior. I have a 2002 Snapper 8246 with an 8 hp Tecumseh snow king and it is the bet machine I have ever used. Good luck on your snapper hunt. It will be series 6 and back 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 and 0. They were made from the late 70's to 2004 the series 5 and 6 are the most modern and best IMO, but the new ones now are not really Snapper unfortunately.


i, have a Snapper Model 8265. If I under stand you correctly, I, have a 8Hp. 26 width series5. My ser. no is 75095453. I bought it at a garage sale, for 200. Did a little work on it. Plus changed the belts. It starts and runs great. When it snows this year, I, will see how it going to work. It seems to be built really well.


----------

